# Patient of the week: ha ha



## SandraDee (Oct 19, 2010)

Scout was named patient of the week at his Vet's clinic today

http://www.facebook.com/NorthOakvilleAnimalHospital

I'm pretty sure this is a "thanks lady for spending a crapload of money with us trying to get a urine sample from your very uncooperative dog"


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

how did the tests turn out? 
I assume the vet visit is in regards to possible UTI from your previous post.


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

Yes, just wondering how his tests turned out, too. Scout looks just adorable in his "Patient of the Week" photo!

Can I offer you some advice about urine collection? (I know -- weird.) My previous dog before Willie was a V mix, mostly Vizsla. For the last 5-1/2 years of her life, she was diabetic. That meant two insulin shots a day, carefully controlled exercise and calories, blood tests, and ... frequent urine testing.

Here is what you do. Go to the Dollar Store and buy a nylon soup ladle. This will be your dedicated pee collector. Get an old yard stick from around the house or garage, and duct tape the ladle firmly to the end of the yard stick. Take your dog outside to pee, on leash. When he or she starts to pee, slide that ladle right underneath the flow. Your dog won't even know you did it! Be careful not to spill your sample. 

I lost my last dog to old age in the Fall of 2009, but I saved her dedicated pee collecting device. Over the course of ANY dog's lifetime, you are going to have to collect some pee!

p.s. I saved her ashes, too, of course... and they are presently sitting on top of my refrigerator in a lovely little urn. The refrigerator was always her favorite applicance.


----------



## SandraDee (Oct 19, 2010)

He's fine in terms of UTI. Nothing came up. It wasn't an issue of collecting urine, the jerk of a dog wouldn't pee. For two days he held it for more than 8 hours. The vets were doing the collection because if the urine test came back normal they were going to do bloodwork, but in the end I opted to just continue for now looking at the peeing as a behavioural issue.


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

Oh, sorry... I just assumed. Anyway, glad to know that he's not sick! Now on to finding a solution, or hoping that it's just a passing phase.


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

This is good news. You have a good Vet. 
I know Vets who would just prescribe meds without even looking at the dog. My fist Vet did that, he thought our little 12 week old V. was hyper and wanted to calm him down for $80. I had to explain how normal our V. was.

The peeing now has to be addressed as it as a single and only issue. We threw treats everywhere and never punished him. 
He may have a little self esteem issue that can be addressed.


----------



## Bellababy (Mar 31, 2010)

What a great picture of Scout!


----------



## sarahaf (Aug 17, 2009)

Love the pic! Congrats...


----------

